# The Gremlins Lair, Chessington - June 2010



## professor frink (Jun 9, 2010)

On a hot summers day what better place to go to escape the blazing sun than underground.

Located adjacent to the car park of my local pub, lies this this little gem, basically a long storm drain with large chambers situated along its length.

Its fed by 3 smaller drains that converge at the last large chamber. Didn't enter too far into the 3 smaller drains but they are doable. 


1. Drain discharges into stream






2. Square tunnel under road leads to...............





3. ............the first chamber and start of the long round tunnel. 





4.





5. Second larger chamber.





6. Further down the tunnel it turned into a little grotto.





7. Found this gremlin down there, seeing as he freaked the f00k out of us we hung him high. 





8. Approach to Cathedral chamber and 3 way split.





9. The 3 way split.





10. The large 'Cathedral chamber' (viewed from platform about 20ft up)





11. Left hand smaller tunnel.





12. Tunnel diameter gets slightly smaller here. 





13.





14. Nice tunnel size.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 10, 2010)

Like it though I don't think I could cope with it myself


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd rather be in the sun but a great explore, well done.


----------



## toxic frog (Jun 13, 2010)

Good pictures, looks kinda creepy and whats with the gremlin? lol was that already hanging there?


----------



## professor frink (Jun 13, 2010)

toxic frog said:


> Good pictures, looks kinda creepy and whats with the gremlin? lol was that already hanging there?



Poor little fella had been washed up onto the platform in the chamber, when I climbed up and saw him I nearly fell off the ladder.
For scaring the crap out of me we strung him up as punishment!


----------



## Armyguy (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice, it's kinda weird to know these places are not 
A million miles away from me and most people never get 
To see them


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 17, 2010)

'An now the sun it don't shine anymore' Inspiral Carpets.
I had no idea that Stalactites could grow quite so fast.Thanks for venturing into a place I could not see myself going,even under great duress,I would pick torture first.
Hats off to the moles.


----------

